# when will she go into labor??



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm worried since shes still pregnant when I bought her in January, they told me she was due at the end of February, to early March now with March ending and still no kids I'm worried. The breeders were very adamant about the birthing date....what should I do now? She's very uncomfortable and miserable I hate seeing her this way.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Can you post pics of her backside and udder? Does she have an udder??

Is possible she isn't bred? Hard to help without pics or more info. 

Does she have any discharge from her vulva?


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's definitely bred


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does look preggo, however, to me, she has a little ways to go, her udder isn't tight yet. The breeder most likely has the due dates wrong.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I totally agree with Toth... she has time to go.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

she looks to me like she might be mid 3 months to 4 months pregnant, her bag definitely has a bit to go. as long as shes eatin good and she isnt being drastic or anything she is fine just wait a month in a half.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's barely eating she just lays on the ground and grunts all day, the breeder would be off by a few months then, that makes me even more worried.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a body picture


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Is she walking funny on her back legs?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's waddling like crazy, when she does walk....she is having a hard time getting around because she's so big


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

All signs point to labor, except the puffy vulva and the vaginal discharge


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp on her, goats live to eat, so I am concerned there. Also give her some calcium, just in case.

What are you feeding her?


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

She eats alfalfa and bermuda mix, she's eating a little dinner right now but not like normal. I can try the temp when I have help to hold her tonight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what the temp is. Sounds like she has the right food types, that appeal to goats.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Her temp is 102, today shes just laying around grunting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her rumen may be off, give her probiotics and a fortified vit B complex shot,try 6cc's under the skin, give both for 4 days and see if that helps. No grain

Also give her calcium. Tums or the drench. Can give her warm molasses water and see if she will drink.

The kids may be pushing on her stomach area, making it smaller, she may not have a lot of room in there for food and only can eat just a little bit.

so feeding really good quality feed will help her, like the Alfalfa you are feeding, it also has calcium in it. So it helps absorb better, the better the quality of the feed.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

She's still pregnant with no signs of kidding soon I'm really worried I called the vet but he just kinda blew me off. I just don't know what to do


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

At this point what's your concern the Doe or the babies? I just dealt with this and I went with the doe, I wish I would have acted sooner too because I could have saved all the babies then instead if just one. If I were you I'd call te vet in the morning and say you want to induce your doe and ask for the meds. If thy wont give them up find another goaty person who has them.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm worried for both but mainly my doe. My husband says not to worry, I only have a guesstimation on her due date which was march 1st what if I do induce too early and lose em all?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I would NOT induce without an exact breeding date or you risk losing kids because they may be premature. Is the doe's udder filling? are ligaments getting soft? It would help if you could post pics of her backside including pooch and udder. We could help guess how much longer she has till kidding.

oops, just went back and saw pics you posted before. more recent pics would show how she's changing though. those last pics look like she still had a few weeks to go. As long as she's still interested in eating, drinking, peeing & pooping fine, I would just wait and see.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

I did what minibarn suggested and almost lost everyone, if I would have acted sooner and followed my gut everyone would have been fine. Yes if you induce early there is the risk of the babies not being far enough along and not making it. When I finally acted the babies didn't fit because the had gotten to big. My one clue something was off she was not walking on her back hooves anymore her ligaments in her legs had gotten so loose she was walking on her foot instead of toes. Later the vet said I should have induced weeks ago. Only you know, but I'd strongly suggest having someone with more experience come look

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Jenna I'm definitely going to call the vet today. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jenna, did u know when your doe got pregnant?


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Called the vet, he's comin to check her out today, hoping all goes well


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree you need someone with experience to come look. We can only advise based on the info you gave. Hope the vet can give you answers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep us update.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Me too, I appreciate everyone's opinions I will update once he's checked her out


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Vet came, he induced her said there was a strong possibility the babies would be stillborn, so now the waiting begins


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

No I didn't know, she ended up going to long and not having the right hormones resulting in not dilating fast enough and the kids were too big, vet pulled te first tire her cervix, ended up with an emergency c section and we lost te other two who were still alive up until the last few minutes. If I would have endured earlier she would have dilated right and they most likely would have been good. We almost lost the doe too, but she's good now and the one billy is doing good! Good luck I hope they come out kicking and screaming!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow please forgive all the typos holy autocorrect!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh and is she a laMancha by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Sending good kidding vibes your way!! I sure hope everything goes well!


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

No she's a Boer, thanks so much vet says she probably wont kid till Thursday


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Why does he think they'll be stillborn?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

He said something about them being over cooked


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope it goes well Brittany. Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you soo much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Anything yet? I really hope all goes well. Does can fool even professionals.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

No nothing yet, vet said at least 32-40 hours and that was 3pm yesterday, this waiting is killing me I just want healthy babies and mama


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Storms tonight across most of the country maybe the pressure change will help!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

I sure hope so, its suppose to get warmer here in southern cali


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mama had some labor trouble so we had to go in and deliver but we have 2 healthy doe's and a healthy mama, I will be posting pics in the morning.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's awesome!! Glad everyone is happy and healthy!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics too!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank goodness! That's great news!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Yippee!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

That is great!! So glad that everyone is doing well and I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

That's wonderful!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it went well, congrats


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

We're having a little problems with them standing up, babies have nursed, little miss my doe is a great mama, so it will be a while before the pics are posted, one of the babies has the ends of her ears bent up but I think it adds character, the babies couldn't look any more different.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Ask your vet if he has BoSe. Does momma have plenty of milk?

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that you have healthy girls!! Mama included  If the vet will give you BoSe for the kids it would help, if not then you can use Selenium tabs and vitamin E capsules for people...works in a pinch.


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mama has lots of milk, her udder is huge, I will definitely get some vit e capsules for them


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

How much vit e and where could I get the selenium tabs?


----------

